# Christmas Eve invite



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

As a Vet and Pipeliner, I have spent many Christmases away from my family. I want to give back. One of the guys in my neighborhood is a Marine pilot in training with a few other trainees for roomies. Some of them are not going home for the holidays. I invited them over for some meat off the egg and some trimmings. I extend the same offer to ANYONE else. You got no family here? Military? New to area?? Maybe you just want to help, (that is most welcome), I cordially invite you to join us for Christmas Eve. I will fire up the egg in the driveway and gladly give what I have. Don't feel as nobody cares, they do. We are located in Milton near Avalon. PM for info...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

PM me your address Wade. Seen you moved to pace, if I don't have anything going on I'll ride over for a beer are two.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sent


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice gesture Wade,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I work CHRISTmas Wade, I'll come over and crash your gathering....:shifty::whistling: hahahaha


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on!!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Nice bro. Nice gesture for sure.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> I work CHRISTmas Wade, I'll come over and crash your gathering...


Thanks for keeping us safe Jason.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers that night.

Nice of you to open your home Wade.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Top shelf of an invitation there, might nice thing to do.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The thing is....I mean it....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Will I be welcome ?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes......


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL appreciate it bud but will be in a log cabin in Blue Ridge GA. Drink a beer for me.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CCC said:


> Will I be welcome ?


Careful NOW!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I might head over. I'll have the boys and Cole was asking about you the other week.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason, tell the guys working this area at that time. I probably won't have donuts, but, may have sausage dogs to grab and go if need be.......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Jason, tell the guys working this area at that time. I probably won't have donuts, but, may have sausage dogs to grab and go if need be.......



10-4.....it'd be late like you know already! You'll have to text me your address so I can remember!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Texted it. You get it??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Texted it. You get it??


 Got it honey bun!!!:shifty:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jus a lil' bump to the top.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Post pics of everyone in the new house.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Think we gonna keep it simple. Gonna pick up some Conecuh sausage and buns, maybe some other things, fire the egg up and celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends how the week goes but me and the wife would like to ride over if it's going to be a small gathering. Shoot me a pm if yah want us to bring anything and with your address.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wound up feeding a few folks last night. Had sausage, ribs and swordfish on the egg. Fed a few public servants too! Neighbors probably thought I was getting hauled off. Really enjoyed the company too!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big thanks from me and my guys Wade!!!! The sword/sausage/ribs were great!!! When we left, we didn't stop until around 3!!! Busy CHRISTmas! Do it all over again tonight!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I would have been in the hood, woulda enjoyed chowing with you guys. 

Wade thanks for taking care of some who don't have the benfit of family at a time when fellowship is very important.

Jason, sorry you and your coharts had to work on such an occassion; but, Thank you!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was my pleasure. Maybe we can pull it off again next year!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> It was my pleasure. Maybe we can pull it off again next year!!


Now that Try'n has an EGG, we gotta break him in!!!:thumbup:


----------

